# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Undercover Surgeon Exposes Dark Side Of Todays Hair Transplant Industry

## tbtadmin

In the U.S. each state’s medical board has its own definition of what it means to practice medicine. However, these parameters generally involve the same type of activity, which by definition states that a person is practicing medicine whenever he or she attempts to diagnose a patient, treats a medical condition, prescribes medications, or performs surgery of any kind, including surgery of the skin. In general, it’s thought that the practice of medicine is a tightly regulated profession. It’s believed by most in our society that since the practice of medicine carries with it the significant risk of potential for harm, that anyone actually treating patients or performing surgery surely must be licensed by some governing body to do so. 

While the hair transplant industry is no stranger to “cutting ethical corners,” apparently there is a new breed of hair transplant clinic that believes that the legal practice of medicine might be up for interpretation. 

Segment 1:




The Novice Plastic Surgeon -The Dark Side Of Today's Hair Transplant Industry:Segment 2

----------


## J_B_Davis

This is both disturbing and very entertaining. So why are these doctors not being cought? How can this go unchecked for so long and the authorities not get involved?

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

I see this ALL the time.   Most of the time its guys who then realized they were scammed.  BUT, just the other day I saw a guy who was happy with his result....probably had 800 grafts out of a 3000 graft procedure by a WELL KNOWN FUE guy not based in the US.  

IF this continues, there will be a ton of repair work on overharvested and scarred in donor regions and a public that once again thinks HT doesn't work.

Dr. Lindsey

----------


## ShinjiKa

thanks for sharing!

----------

